# Best method of storage? Advice needed!



## PocketRocket (May 13, 2015)

*Poof*


----------



## Rat (May 14, 2015)

Good question.
I am looking for a bigger display cabinet and was thinking about this very question. Like what would be the best way to look after the rubber parts. I was thinking of something like my dry cabinet I keep my camera gear in but they work out to be very expensive for a big one. I live in a rather low humility area so maybe its a wast of money. I do want my collection to be on display so I can enjoy them not stored away out of sight.
I hope someone who knows more about what deteriorates rubber will chime in.

:thumbsup:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 14, 2015)

Rat said:


> ...I live in a rather low humility area...



Do you like that, or do you think the folks need to tone it down?

Are you sure what looks like rubber is actually rubber?


----------



## easilyled (May 14, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Do you like that, or do you think the folks need to tone it down?







KITROBASKIN said:


> Are you sure what looks like rubber is actually rubber?



In all seriousness, to prevent rubber parts from cracking in a dry environment why not use a small amount of silicone grease?


----------



## RetroTechie (May 14, 2015)

PocketRocket said:


> Lights which were blister packed sealed shut (such as the SureFire 6P Defender, one of my all-time favourites) were still in mint condition after many years in storage whereas lights which were not sealed (such as the SureFire M Series) often had tarnished clips, cracked rubber grips and generally did not have the brand-new feel and condition as those which were kept sealed.


Not sealed = used? :thinking: I kind of doubt that sealed packaging _alone_ would make much difference in how a light looks after many years. Unless the packaging is more or less airtight - exclusion of fresh oxygen, air-borne acids etc may well make a difference then.

I'm assuming that for preservation purposes, it's best to avoid temperature extremes (including large/fast temperature swings), high humidity/condensation, and UV sources like direct sunlight, which are known to degrade many plastics & rubber. And _up to a point_, lower average temperature is probably better as long as humidity is controlled. So mostly the same conditions that would be good for long-term food storage.  Don't see the point of silicone grease for preservation purposes - if there's only the tiniest amount of mineral oil(s) in it, it may do more harm than good.

Also materials will make a lot of difference. A greasy finger on a brass light will have much bigger effect than on a stainless steel or titanium surface.


----------



## PocketRocket (May 14, 2015)

*Poof*


----------



## bound (May 14, 2015)

I think, if we can put in a sealed inert gas isolation box is best.Alternatively, the temperature and humidity cigar cabinet can also be.


----------



## PocketRocket (May 15, 2015)

*Poof*


----------

